# Young Wallace's Flying Frogs



## orionmystery (Jan 28, 2014)

Just another bird dropping, I thought, but I checked it out anyway, because, sometimes they turned out to be crab spiders in camouflage. This one, however, was a froglet! I was totally amazed. 


After a little bit of research, we found out that this was a Wallace's Flying Frog(let), Rhacophorus nigropalmatus. SVL approx. 10mm. Totally different from the green adult!



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5795 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5791 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


This one still has tail 



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5865 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Juvenile Rhacophorus nigropalmatus



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5964 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5987b copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5992 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Adult R. nigropalmatus looks like this:



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5629 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------

